# marina crappies



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

was at the marina yesterday and caught a serious mess of bluegills on a bobber with a inch long chunk of nite crawler on it about a foot and a half under. two docks away a couple of guys were hammering some good sized crappies. and from what i seen they were using basically the same rig. my questions are, would the space between the two docks be that different in structure or cover where the crappies would isolate themselves to that spot only? or was it just the luck of the draw where the school was located on this particular day?
also with that, anyone have any go-to crappie baits, jigs, or lures?
thanks for any input,
park


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Minnows, or wax worms on an Ice spoon.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Maybe someone planted an old tree or something at that dock. A 1" grub and jig is hard to beat i whitr,chartreues or pink


----------



## bucky43620 (Jun 10, 2012)

what marina?


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

BIg FISH thats kinda what i was thinking. ive tried a jig and twister with no results and fished morning and late evening with about my whole arsenal. i think its just that theres some sort of structurre over there thats not near the dock i fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If your not getting anything on a jig n twister try using a small 1" tube under a slip bobber....keep trying different depths and also a slow bouncing retrieve back to you as well.....crappie are extremely finicky fish but as soon as you get there pattern down its hammertime! Lets see some pics as well!!!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

ehh i never have time to upload any picture and i dont really know how to do it anyways. i am not computer savy at all.
but thanks for the input fellas i will definitely report if i get into them


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

which marina were u fishing


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

crappiefish said:


> which marina were u fishing


Do you guys really expect someone to post their crappie hole on the internet?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

This time of year dont be afraid to up the size of your bait aether, along with weight and color changes, crappie are strictly sight bite so the color, size and fall can all be important. I know the marina i fish had some bigger crappies in it last week hoping they are keepers this weekend if we get blown off the lake.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Do you guys really expect someone to post their crappie hole on the internet?


I did once about walleyes during the run. Never again


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Do you guys really expect someone to post their crappie hole on the internet?


Yes, unfortunately, they do.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

not this guy, ive seen what erupts when spots are posted. its in northwest ohio. thanks guys. im gunna hit 'er hard this weekend. will post results.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Well I think I know exactly what marina you were fishing, and yes I would say those guys put structure under those docks. They sit there all the time and catch crappie. There are better ways though.

You need to keep moving. You just can't sit at one dock and hammer them unless maybe it's piled with structure. Move, move, move. Just remember what docks you catch fish on. After the bite slows move to another dock and come back later. I can't figure why crappie hang under one dock and the very next dock not even a bite. I use a 2 inch curly tail grub cast along side the docks with a 1/16 oz jig. When the weather cools more i go smaller and will switch over to small tubes fished vertical.

Way to go on the gills. I know there in there thick, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Do you guys really expect someone to post their crappie hole on the internet?


 That is funny. I bet if he did it wouldn't be anyone's crappie hole anymore after a few idiots go and screw it up for everyone.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

fishindude644 said:


> That is funny. I bet if he did it wouldn't be anyone's crappie hole anymore after a few idiots go and screw it up for everyone.


Only a Few? It would be like the British invasion except with Idiots.
Maybe instead of custom building Zombie guns,we could build Idiot guns instead!


----------

